# Work For The #1 Residential Roofing Company In The US!



## AspenContractingJobs (Jan 14, 2014)

Are you tired of not getting paid what you made? Work for a stable contractor in 2014 !

Aspen Contracting, Inc. is the #1 residential roofing contractor, and one of the top 10 overall roofing contractors, according to Roofing Contractor Magazine's "Top 100". With over 70,000 satisfied clients in 48 states, we are a fast-growing company committed to our employees and our customers. Aspen Contracting has an industry best A+ Nationally Accredited Rating with the BBB. 

We are actively seeking to triple our sales force in 2014! We want closers with industry experience! Our Representatives come first at Aspen Contracting

Ranked #1 residential roofing contractor in the US by, Roofing Contractor Magazine’s "Top 100 List" and Top 10 overall. 
Free Aerial CADs, Scope Assist; Xactimate
No minimum, no hidden costs, full access to job cap out reports
Full commissions when you leave a storm 
Commissions paid twice weekly
IPads w/ Data paid
Company paid housing at storm locations
Health Care (75% of premium paid), Dental, 401k Matching, Disability
Fast track Management; Trainer opportunities
Lifetime labor and materials warranty 

Apply online now at www.RoofsByAspen.com or e-mail resume to [email protected]
(Please Note: This ad is for Sales Representatives and not labor related installers).


----------

